# Hi, you may have seen me before!



## kirkfreeman (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi my names Kirk Freeman, also a member of BN (kirkfreeman) I breed mantids at present and hope to go on to breeding beetles


----------



## Rick (Jun 17, 2009)

Welcome Kirk.


----------



## revmdn (Jun 17, 2009)

Welcome tot he forum.


----------



## mantidian (Jun 17, 2009)

welcome!! from SG


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 18, 2009)

I think I remember you from BN. I am a member there, but not very active.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome from OHIO!


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi Kirk, and welcome to the forum... glad to have you here!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow there Kirk wellcome from P-town Colorado[/SIZE]


----------



## jacksun (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome Kirk, from another Freeman!!


----------

